# Yaz birth control pill?



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 15, 2007)

hey ladies!

so, i keep seeing commercials about howYaz birth control pills and how it can help with PMS symptoms, i get really bad PMS and i was thinking of asking my doctor about it. i wanted to get some testimonials too though. have any of you tried it and does it help with PMS at all? your input would be much appreciated, also if you all have other "remedies throw em' my way! thanks~ deb


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 15, 2007)

interesting! thanks chococat...do you think its worth looking into then? is there a particular reason you got off it? i would get on it to basically see if it helps with pms , im already on an IUD which has worked great for me, so i dunno if its worth the risk to get on it for solely for pms purposes


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 16, 2007)

wow, that would kinda suck...well i'll definitely do some homework on it, thank you for the input


----------



## Thais (Oct 17, 2007)

Just be aware that Yaz can increase your serum potassium levels... I actually had a patient referred to me for increased potassium (incidental finding), and turned out that it was caused by the pill. The electrolytes normalized after switching to a different pill... Just FYI.


----------



## Lia (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah, the high potassium leads to cardiac instability and can lead to death. (I was studying that earlier - gosh i hate nephrology)


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 17, 2007)

I've never been on any pill, but if I had to chose, I'd go with Yazmin. I went with my friend to her DR. appt. and the doctor lady said it also helps with facial hair... along with acne. I don't have thick facial hair, but I'm so light skinned and I have thin light brown hairs on my face, that I bleach. I'm tired of bleaching and I want to get rid of them!!!

So if I ever get on a pill, it's Yazmin.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 17, 2007)

I took Yaz &amp; Yasmin -- Yasmin is way better for me. Controlled my periods, helped tremendously with PMS and breakouts. Yasmin has Spironolactone which makes it awesome for a lot of women. Plus, it's an anti-androgen.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 17, 2007)

so yasmin is another pill that can help with PMS? good to know...thank you ladies so much for your input! wow, we have beautiful and smart women in this place




what a fabulous combination and a great resource.aloha~ debbie


----------



## Thais (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never been on any pill, but if I had to chose, I'd go with Yazmin. I went with my friend to her DR. appt. and the doctor lady said it also helps with facial hair... along with acne. I don't have thick facial hair, but I'm so light skinned and I have thin light brown hairs on my face, that I bleach. I'm tired of bleaching and I want to get rid of them!!! 
So if I ever get on a pill, it's Yazmin.

I would have to look it up to confirm but I think Yaz and Yasmin are the same pill with different names...
Yup I just looked it up, same pill, different comercial names...


----------



## Thais (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I took Yaz &amp; Yasmin -- Yasmin is way better for me. Controlled my periods, helped tremendously with PMS and breakouts. Yasmin has Spironolactone which makes it awesome for a lot of women. Plus, it's an anti-androgen. Nope.... Spironolactone is a diuretic....Drospirenone is the progestin component in BOTH Yaz and Yasmin.... And it does have some anti-androgen effects, yes.

Take a peek:

YASMINÂ®

http://berlex.bayerhealthcare.com/ht...www.berlex.com

See, same hormones on both pills.


----------



## Thais (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never been on any pill, but if I had to chose, I'd go with Yazmin. I went with my friend to her DR. appt. and the doctor lady said it also helps with facial hair... along with acne. I don't have thick facial hair, but I'm so light skinned and I have thin light brown hairs on my face, that I bleach. I'm tired of bleaching and I want to get rid of them!!! 
So if I ever get on a pill, it's Yazmin.

Hmmmm I dont think that the pill would get rid of those thin hairs... It does help if the person has hirsutism which is abnormal hair growth, but the tiny hairs you describe don't sound like hirsutism...


----------



## Susie22 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking about going on the pill i just don't want to go on one that would ruin my skin, I hear quite a few do that. Has anyone heard a lot of good things about yaz helping minimize acne? and does anyone know if it's covered by insurance at all?


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

I've just switched to Alesse which is similar to Yaz. I find it has gotten rid of the breakouts arounf my chin and forehead around period time =)


----------



## Solimar (Oct 17, 2007)

Spironolactone is a diuretic, true, but it works really well for women who have PCOS, or who suffer from hirsutism or acne (if the acne is hormonal). It's potent and can effect your potassium levels, so you have to be monitored, but for a lot of women (over 20, and into 50's, etc) it is the step they take before they go on accutane. It is especially good for those who develop acne in their 30's or 40's. I take Spironolactone, since I have hormonal, but persistent acne, and though it is mild, the doctor, well, two of them said I could basically stay on oral antibiotics like Doxycycline for a long long while, or I could try Spironolactone or Accutane. If I wasn't approaching 21, and have had this issue since I got my period, I wouldn't be put on Spiro. Anyway, along with my birth control which has 25mg of Spiro, and the actual drug which is 100mg, it's been all good for me. I do have to go to the doc and get some blood work done, and if my potassium is all out of whack, I have to be really careful.

Anyway, from experience, low dose of anything really screws with my body, especially Ortho-Tri-Cyclen Lo, which was the worst. Yasmin has been the only BC which is actually not a total pain in the ass to be using...no weight gain in my case, because of the spiro in the drug, and no other negative side effects to speak of. Yaz was just...eh. If I had to say anything, it was the best low dose BC I've taken since I didn't turn into a complete raging, moody, *****y person.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Oct 17, 2007)

I take Yaz right now with no problems... My PMS has definitely improved and I stopped breaking out on my back and chest



(My face is a different story though.. i'm on accutane for my facial acne.)

I might switch to yasmin though because I have no insurance and I think yasmin might be a little cheaper. It has a little bit of a higher amount of estrogen in Yasmin than is Yaz also.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 18, 2007)

theres some great dialogue going on here, thanks for all the input!


----------



## kidbride (Jan 20, 2008)

What? They totally tricked me. I want the Yaz for my *symptons*


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 21, 2008)

im in the process of going back on birth control. i was on ortho tri cyclin low and it did its job but my periods are so heavy and my endo is so bad that i needed to try something else. they mentioned i believe yasmin to me but it may have been yaz.

i do break out pretty bad around my period and sometimes just for the hell of it. lol. and i really want something that i dont have to worry too much about weight gain. plus shorter periods are a plus.

any recommendations for a birth control?


----------



## beaglette (Jan 21, 2008)

I was on birth control pills for 7 years in my first marriage- Triphasil 28. If I had it to do all over again, I would never put synthetic hormones into my body, ever, ever again.

Isn't Yaz that one where they brag about having fewer periods? I would venture to wager that in a few years to come, they will talk about the dangers of preventing periods. I just don't think it wise to stop a natural function of the body. The build-up of the lining of the uterus can cause a lot of problems and some studies have shown it can lead to uterine and other female cancers.

This is just my two cents!

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## Lia (Jan 21, 2008)

You only have extreme build-up if you use a *estrogen-only* pill and don't take breaks.

It happens as well on conditions like PCOS. And there is no proof that fewer periods are harmful - remember, in the past, women became married at 15 , had 10-15 kids, one after the other (while breastfeeding), and died at 45 - because of that, many of them had less than 100 periods (that's a random number) their entire life.

Later i'll write something about birth control pills - my MIL is a gyno, and she gave me useful info about it


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And there is no proof that fewer periods are harmful - remember, in the past, women became married at 15 , had 10-15 kids, one after the other (while breastfeeding), and died at 45 - because of that, many of them had less than 100 periods (that's a random number) their entire life. very true, I never thought about it this way.


----------



## Lia (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup - on the past most of the women were either pregnant or breastfeeding their babies most of their lifes - few of them had less than 4, 5 kids.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 23, 2008)

Yasmin was a BAD medication for me. I was on it for a few years but suddenly my body started having major issues with it. I actually just recently blogged about it if you care to read what it did to me. Just be aware that it's rather TMI and a bit graphic. I have a feeling my experience was a real freak case as my doctor didn't know what was wrong with me.

O_O &lt;--- IUD Girl Rant..... - MakeupTalk

I hated it. I've been on so many different forms of b/c that I've lost count. I'm nearing my 9th year and I often worry about how it's effecting my health. Over the past year my periods have shortened to 2 days of very light spotting. I know it sounds like a dream but it's a bit unnerving.

Right now I'm using the Nuva Ring. It's the best so far as it's quite fuss free but I'm still moody and I won't get into the weight gain issues.

The info on Yaz and Yasmin is really interesting. I wish I had of known more about it before I decided to take the medication. My doctor insisted that it's one of the best meds on the market.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 24, 2008)

I take Yasmin. I have terrible problems with my periods and yasmin has helped me a lot, things have improved pain wise with my periods.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 24, 2008)

i have Yaz but im thinking about switching because of the potassium risk


----------



## eweiss (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been taking Yaz for a little while now.. I'm currently half way through my second pack. When I first started taking the pill, I was moody and kind of sad over nothing. It was really awkward and annoying at first but those symptoms completely went away. I used to get TERRIBLE periods and unbearable cramps to the point where I would have to stay home from school, call out of work, not hang out with my friends, etc. I used to be so irritable and I was always agitated (prior to taking the pill), but I have noticed that since I've been on it, I'm 10 times calmer. My periods are so much lighter. I don't even get cramps AT ALL. I lost about 8 pounds. I no longer suffer from really bad PMS. I'm less moody. There's been so many positives that came out of taking this pill. It's the first birth control pill I have ever went on and I absolutely recommend it to anyone. You're going to read a lot of negative reviews, but many birth control pills are the same. They tend to have the same side effects as each other. What it comes down to is if you feel comfortable enough to take that risk. Some people get unlucky, some people get lucky. It's all about how your body reacts to the specific pill and hormones.

Hope my review helped


----------



## bowchickibowbow (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had a lot of the same thoughts about stopping periods. Yaz actually only shorts or lessens your period however and for people like me its great. Since I was in 5th grade I have had irregular periods, severe acne and periods that went from 1 week in between to months in between with the period lasting for sometimes weeks and such severe blood loss that I was almost given blood transfusions a couple times. The fact that I did not have periods for such long periods of time caused so many problems that I ended up in the hospital hemorrhaging to death from an infection.

I was on Yazmin for quite some time and it help mostly, but when my family history of PCOS (Polycystic Ovary Syndrome) came to light, my doctor moved me to Yaz. It has been so wonderful too bad they didn't have this stuff along time ago, unfortunately I am 31 now and I will never be able to get rid of the severe scarring that I was left with from my cystic acne.

Your doctor is your best bet, as long as you have a dr. that listens and really looks at your health and history.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am taking YAZ now, and I have noticed it really has helped with my PMS


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 5, 2008)

awesome info ladies i actually just made an appt with my doc....its a different doc though and hes male so im kinda nervous about it. i asked for a female doc and they told me i would have to wait way tooo long...ugh anyway i am gonna ask many questions and see what happens-thank you all for the great testimonilas and extensive info- aloha~deb


----------



## chrischris (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear debbiedeb77,

You can find the details on the yazmin at International Drug Mart. Hope so the information is helpful.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 13, 2010)

this thread is 3 years old, which is why the beginning makes no sense.  It appears a lot of the posts may have been lost or something.

Always talk to your doc before starting a new birth control, and every single birth control affects people differently, so honestly you can only try it out and see how it works out for you.  It doesn't matter if it works "perfectly" for most people, you might be the person who has the weird side effect.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd also like to note that there is a new generic for Yaz called Gianvi, and while it is the generic version it doesn't quite work the same way. Some of the patients I've talked to has claimed that Gianvi isn't quite as effective as the brand name Yaz. However, this does vary from person to person, and if you're going to the doctor make sure to ask him about Gianvi too.

And if you decide to take the brand name Yaz, make sure you tell the pharmacist or else they might dispense the less expensive Gianvi. Also brand name Yaz tends to be quite expensive even with insurance, so I also recommend trying to get some coupons from your MD or from Yaz's website:

http://www.yaz-us.com/consumer/yaz_xpress/sign_in/index.do For quick processing make sure you give them the coupons/discount cards when you drop off the prescription.

EDIT: I didn't realize this was such an old thread. I'm sorry! But the info I've posted is still relevant for anyone who needs it.


----------



## nattie1313 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been taking yaz for about 6 months now and due to spotting my doctor switched me to yasmin. Im worried that I will have an initial breakout from the switch. Has anyone made the switch and can tell me If you broke out???


----------

